# Wings?



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you race with birds that have longer flights on the last 5 or a rounded wing that blends together. I think most are flying with a wing like the first pic here but wondering if anyone likes the second pic. Oh, yes they were molting flights at the time of pics so some are missing.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

good point, which is a better flyer for distance and for heights.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Wings*

A short narrow wing = sprint bird need to flap more times and harder to keep up and go, long wing, with width and better step and coverage= middle/disatnce as this bird is going to use less energy to stay up and will outlast the shorter winged competitor on middle to long distance race


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

what should tipplers wings look like & what should a racing homers wing to be like


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Warriec, these are race birds.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I think a mix of these types of birds are good for a race team. Depending upon the unique conditions of the race those conditions may be in favor of a sprinter, or a distance bird.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ohiogsp said:


> Do you race with birds that have longer flights on the last 5 or a rounded wing that blends together. I think most are flying with a wing like the first pic here but wondering if anyone likes the second pic. Oh, yes they were molting flights at the time of pics so some are missing.


 Personally, for what it is worth, I favor the bird with the longer flights on the end. Do any of these birds have a race record ? I would study your race winners and look how they may be different from your other birds. I only fly YB's out to 400 miles, but they need to win at the shorter distances also, since most One Loft events are a series of races.


----------

